# $22 Challenge



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Lyft: Complete 10 rides and we'll give you a $22 bonus.
Me: 🖕


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Me: 🖕


Me: 🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sure it's not a $22 guarantee?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't see why you would give them the middle finger over that. I mean what do you want $1,000,000 bonus? They can't afford that and they probably can't afford the $22 as it is. They aren't even profitable according to their stock filings.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

June132017 said:


> I don't see why you would give them the middle finger over that. I mean what do you want $1,000,000 bonus? They can't afford that and they probably can't afford the $22 as it is. They aren't even profitable according to their stock filings.


Did you _intend_ for that to be funny?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

June132017 said:


> I don't see why you would give them the middle finger over that. I mean what do you want $1,000,000 bonus? They can't afford that and they probably can't afford the $22 as it is. They aren't even profitable according to their stock filings.


that bonus is a joke and so is lyft,their abuse of drivers is 10 times worse then uber,if that's even possible


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Lyft: Complete 10 rides and we'll give you a $22 bonus.
> Me: 🖕


Just matters what market your in.
I was getting 18 dollar streaks all weekend.
No idea how and why they do what they do.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

June132017 said:


> I don't see why you would give them the middle finger over that. I mean what do you want $1,000,000 bonus? They can't afford that and they probably can't afford the $22 as it is. They aren't even profitable according to their stock filings.


When they give other drivers $150 bonuses for doing 10 rides, they're going to get my middle finger. Why would $22 be any incentive whatsoever? A better offer would be, we'll give you a $22 hourly bonus for every hour you make yourself visible on our app.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


June132017 said:


> I mean what do you want $1,000,000 bonus?



*A: *Yes.


----------



## jo3yqqqq (Jul 11, 2021)

for me 18 only


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

It’s absolutely frightening how many people don’t understand why companies don’t want to show profitability for their first 20 years of being publicly traded.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I don't see why you would give them the middle finger over that. I mean what do you want $1,000,000 bonus? They can't afford that and they probably can't afford the $22 as it is. They aren't even profitable according to their stock filings.


My quest is $215 for 80 rides m-th on uber this week
any money they offer is extra on top of the fares
Those bonuses more than pay for the fuel
Yes I want a million though LOL


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It’s absolutely frightening how many people don’t understand why companies don’t want to show profitability for their first 20 years of being publicly traded.


You have to show honest accounting of profit and loss as a company.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My quest is $215 for 80 rides m-th on uber this week
> any money they offer is extra on top of the fares
> Those bonuses more than pay for the fuel
> Yes I want a million though LOL


That is pretty good it would get me to turn on the Uber app


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> You have to show honest accounting of profit and loss as a company.


You are clueless.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Or perhaps I misunderstand you.

The first 20 years of a publicly traded company is essentially a giant tax shelter.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> honest accounting


I sent this post to our Accounting Department.
This was the reaction:


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Probably wont make any friends but honestly, I'm not gonna balk at any extra money for doing what I'm already doing. Sure it's not a lot, and if it's a streak many drivers might find it not worth their time enough to feel compelled to take a ride they wouldn't normally take. But if it's just a challenge/bonus for X rides and I can hit it, yay extra money. I'd be happy for a 22.00 bonus because so far, I haven't seen anything except 3 ride streaks during off hours for $15.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nythain said:


> Probably wont make any friends but honestly, I'm not gonna balk at any extra money for doing what I'm already doing. Sure it's not a lot, and if it's a streak many drivers might find it not worth their time enough to feel compelled to take a ride they wouldn't normally take. But if it's just a challenge/bonus for X rides and I can hit it, yay extra money. I'd be happy for a 22.00 bonus because so far, I haven't seen anything except 3 ride streaks during off hours for $15.


Your dealing with Rideshare reality in 2021.
I find those 3 ride streaks very welcome.
You can stay in your regular market instead of a dangerous area an hour away.
I shoot for $500 a week combined with $500 UI gives me a $1000 a week.
Come September I will have to reavaluate my situation.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I shoot for $500 a week combined with $500 UI gives me a $1000 a week.


Wait.
So, you're driving AND collecting unemployment?

How dat work?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Wait.
> So, you're driving AND collecting unemployment?
> 
> How dat work?


You are allowed to do both as long as you do not go over 250 dollars net income.
With the pick ups being so far in miles you can use your IRS mileage deduction.
With the pay so low and the miles so high it's not hard to stay under $250


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> You are allowed to do both as long as you do not go over 250 dollars net income.
> With the pick ups being so far in miles you can use your IRS mileage deduction.
> With the pay so low and the miles so high it's not hard to stay under $250


Oh.
So, in order to collect $500 you have to make less than $250.

This country is gonna be in BIG CHIT TROUBLE real, real soon folks.

.


----------

